# my first stationary engine



## compound driver (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi
just one picture of the first stationary engine i built. think if memory serves i was about 10 when i started it so its a good few years old. Took it apart for a repaint a year or so ago just bolting it up again. Runs really well on a few pounds of steam.







cheers kevin


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 10, 2007)

It must be nice to work on a bit of fiddly stuff now and then.
When I used to be working an large machinery I used to enjoy on my time off making small bits rather than 3" shafts and 12" gears.
Relaxation comes in all shapes and forms.

John.


----------

